# Halloween Sounds



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*Hi. Can anybody help me? I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds that you can find below on this site as Digital Version. Thank you.*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m also looking for these Halloween Sounds as Digital Version*


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

I can't believe that I've never seen any of these before, I would have loved to see these as a kid in the stores. I have a couple of older CD's of Halloween sound effects and music, along with a few MIDNIGHT SYNDICATE CD's, but sadly nothing like what you've shown. 
The only place I can think of to look would be e-bay or Craig's list, sorry. 
Good luck.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m also looking for these Halloween Sounds as Digital Version*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*MY HALLOWEEN SOUNDS COLLECTION


























































































*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*Halloween Night DOWNLOAD*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m also looking for these Halloween Sounds as Digital Version*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m also looking for these Halloween Sounds as Digital Version*


*







*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*From my private Halloween Sounds Collection

This is also one of my absolute favorite Halloween Sounds. If you also collect Halloween Sounds, this CD should not be missing in your collection. This CD is amazing.

TrackList:
01 - Frozen Knell 08:15 
02 - Lost in the Cave 09:05 
03 - The Invader 06:57 
04 - The Midnight Crime 06:09 
05 - The Elevator of Death 03:49 
06 - The Ghost 07:42 
07 - The Mad Scientist 09:01 
08 - Night of Anguish 11:50 
































*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m also looking for these Halloween Sounds as Digital Version*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m also looking for these Halloween Sounds as Digital Version









*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*MY HALLOWEEN SOUNDS COLLECTION








*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*MY HALLOWEEN SOUNDS COLLECTION

































































































*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*MY HALLOWEEN SOUNDS COLLECTION














































































*










*







*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*Which of these two LPs is the first edition?*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*MY HALLOWEEN SOUNDS COLLECTION*


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Halloween Sounds said:


> *Can anybody help me? I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Thank you. *
> 
> View attachment 759970


What format do you think this would be on?


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

I don`t know


----------



## Impendingdoom777 (10 mo ago)

ScareyCarrie said:


> What format do you think this would be on?


Looks to be a CD just based on this video.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

I wish I can find these Spooky Sounds


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds

HALLOWEEN: SOUNDS AND WHISPERS
RELEASE YEAR 1996

Hope this are also Spooky Halloween Sounds and not only music*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*Were I can find these 4 Halloween Sounds?*


----------



## RottenJack (Apr 7, 2008)

The packaging is in French but I'm not sure how the sounds translate...... ahem








SONS D'HALLOWEEN: HORROR SOUNDS OF HALLOWEEN - VERY RARE VINTAGE IMPORT CASSETTE | eBay


THE ONE & ONLY.SONS D'HALLOWEEN! (SOUNDS OF HALLOWEEN). IMPORT CASSETTE. MADE IN CANADA. MADACY, INC. DOLBY HX PRO STEREO CASSETTE. HAPPY HALLOWEEN!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

Thank You. I saw this Tape on Ebay.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds produced by Scott Singer. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*








hat die


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds produced by John Sereda. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*








The


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds. Can you help me to find these Spooky Sounds? Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)




----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*What year is this cassette from and where can I find the front and back cover as a scan? Unfortunately there is no information about this cassette anywhere. *


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*What year is this cassette from and where can I find the front and back cover scan? Unfortunately there is no information about this cassette anywhere. 





*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

.


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

If you have a tape and CD player, just get a converter device/cable that allows you to transfer those collections to MP3. Most plug into either a USB port or the microphone/input jack. Audacity freeware will do the rest.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

I`m looking for these Halloween Sounds


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

My bad. I thought you had photoed ones you had. I'll look around for digital versions.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

Thank You so much


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

"This is Halloween" sung by the German WDR Rundfunkchor and played by the WDR Funkhausorchester here in Germany










"This is Halloween" (Nightmare before Christmas)


„This is Halloween“ aus dem Soundtrack zu Tim Burtons Film „Nightmare Before Christmas“, gesungen vom WDR Rundfunkchor und gespielt vom WDR Funkhausorchester. Der Song wurde komponiert von Danny Elfman, das Arrangement ist von Gordan Hamilton. An Halloween wird es düster und gruselig im WDR...




www1.wdr.de





*THIS IS HALLOWEEN VIDEO*


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

If you’d like to trade, let me know


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

Thank You


----------

